# Are all Dehumidifiers Junk anymore? Anybody into basement ventalation?



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey Guys, a little off topic but I'm sink of having to replace Dehumidifiers every 3 to 5 years. Anybody ever install any of those basement ventilation systems that are supposed to help dehumidify? It would be nice if they work? But they don't seem that popular anymore, must not be very effective? I Also like the 45 watts that they use. Thinking I could make one pretty easy. Or should I just go buy another energy hog. Thoughts..

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

What kind of dehumidifier you use? I'm installed a couples before in a wine cellar.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Is this a finished basement? Those ventilators only work well when the outside air is cool and dry. During the summer all they do is change warm humid air with more warm humid air...


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

All they are is a fan that blows out and a hole to let air back in


----------

